# The Libby Knot (French-braided!)



## arsyn (Sep 8, 2008)

I did a search and didn't find this on the forum anywhere, so I wanted to share my technique/style :biggrin:
This past summer I was desperate and in a pinch for Libby to be groomed so I decided to go to petsmart.. I know.. EEK! I was really nervous, mostly because Libby's fur is very cotton-like and if clipped too short, she looks pink. I also was nervous because I was at the stage in growing out the top knot, where it was just barely capable of looking decent, but still had many fly-aways. I was really worried that they'd just slice it off altogether, or try to trim around it to make it more aesthetic (thus prolonging the process). Also, I've heard horror stories of communicable diseases, and poorly trained groomers...

Well when it was time for her to be picked up, I was very shocked and somewhat elated to see that not only did they keep the length on her top head, but it was FRENCH BRAIDED! 









(The groomer made two braids and tied them into a single band)

I think it's a great technique to use. Not only is it ADORABLE, but it also keeps those fly-aways tucked in! I also find that it stays neat for longer than a plain topknot, and it keeps it pulled/banded tightly back away from the eyes/closer to the crown (no more flopping forward).









(such a frustrating phase in growing out a top knot!)

The groomer at petsmart offered to take it out and re-tie it in a plain topknot if I didn't like it, but I fell in love with it. 

I was a little sad, because I didn't know how to do it myself, but I later learned how to do it and now it's a common style for us.









(This was one of Libby's Halloween costumes, she was Dorothy from the Wizard of Oz!)

We get so many compliments, people refer to it as "The Libby Knot" at our favorite hang outs.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I think she looks adorable! and I will try that on Lexi (when she grows her hair back )


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I am going to have to try that out..


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

So cute! I can't French braid, only regular. Tried it once, we had a braid flopping around. Still don't know what to do LOL


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Still just trying to get Ollie's long enough to pull up! I think my DH "trimmed" his bangs up and didn't tell me! Oh well, someday he'll have a topknot!! Love the french braid!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love the braids, tomorrow I'm going to try doing them on Matilda. thanks for the pictures:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I love braids on malts - your french braids are really well done!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

That looks adorable! I wish I could try it on Sophie, but she won't stay still for long enough!


----------



## arsyn (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone  

Libby does pretty well sitting/lying still so long as there is a comfy spot for her chin to rest. I've been working on her top knot since the day I got her (she was 12 weeks old). It first started with some cholesterol cream and little baby clips. Then we moved onto the bands. I have some techniques I plan to record/upload to youtube.

The French braid is fairly easy to do. I've found that it's easier for me to do on Libby than girls long hair! I sometimes use a product meant for horses called quik-braid. It adds some texture/stickiness that dries to a plain clear matte finish.

*off to find my flip cam and upload some videos*


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

I always do that to Sagirah! She just lay sooo quiet in my lap so I always make those braids… she looks ADORABLE!

I have a very funny pic of her with those braids and my glasses, she looks very intelectual 

Your baby looks too cute!!

I recommend those braids to everybody


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's really cool, gee wish I'd seen that before I clipped my fluffers. Might have enough do do it. Remeinds me of halo braids I see done for weddings... Our fluffs are angels you know..


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I love the braids! How clever!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Adorable ..


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Very cute! I used to French braid Lola's sometimes, haven't for a while, but I will now :thumbsup:


----------

